# El plan de actualizar mi PC



## Hellmut1956 (Sep 22, 2019)

Hola amigos. Me hecho la costumbre de hace décadas de actualizar mi PC cuando la potencia de procesamiento ha aumentado por un factor de mínimo 2 a 3 veces. Eso ha tenido como consecuencia que mi PC siempre ha sido sumamente potente. Actualmente uso una placa madre P6T SE. En su tiempo me gustó que tenía una gran velocidad de intercambio de datos entre el RAM y la CPU, pues siempre usa 2 en paralelo. Ademas entonces estaba hecho para usar el entonces mayor número de pins para el procesador. Empecé con 4 GB, hoy tengo 24 GB. Ademas uso un RAID 10. que resulta en gran velocidad gracias a que siempre usa 2 discos duros en paralelo y que usa un disco como mecanismo de reparar si algún disco falla. Así tengo 4 discos duros de 1 TB lo que da 2.6 TB útiles. Desde ya una década aún voy por usar solo 3/4 partes.

De allí resulta mi pregunta a Ustedes: Que placa madre me ofrece hoy lo que la placa P6T SE me daba hace una década. Me parece que aún no es el tiempo para cambiar de placa madre, pues de los procesadores relevantes avances son de esperar. Así por ejemplo tecnologías que hagan la IA performantes, cosa que considero fundamental para obtener un PC que pueda estar al día por una década, tal cual mi placa madre P6T SE.

Otro aspecto son avances en la tecnología de memoria RAM que Intel ya tiene primeros productos. Como la velocidad de la interfaz entre procesador y RAM es importantísimo para la velocidad del PC.

Otro aspecto son los discos duros con memoria Flash. Observando sitios que me mantienen informado en materia de semiconductores, a fin trabajé casi 2 décadas en esa industria, hay procesos que van a resultar en alternativas al flash de hoy permitiendo mucho mas ciclos de leer y escribir antes de fallar. Así estoy esperando que estas tecnologías aparezcan en discos duros y pienso utilizar, a base de la tecnología actual, discos duros de 8 TB.

Finalmente el último aspecto es el tema de las placas gráficas. Actualmente uso una placa GTX 1060 con 6 GB de memoria. Lo que me molesta de esa es que no permite combinar 2 placas gráficas, SLI es una de esas tecnologías que hacen posibles el usar 2 placas gráficas en paralelo.. Hoy tengo conectado 2 pantallas de 28" UHD y 2 pantallas de 24". Usando 2 placas gráficas comparables a la GTX 1060 6G me permitiría de usar 3 pantallas UHD de 28" y 3 pantallas de 24".

Usando mi sistema actual me he convertido mal acostumbrado a tener una superficie de escritorio muy grande. No mas en este momento en una de las pantallas UHD voy escuchando música y dando la pantalla completa para las imágenes. En otra pantalla de 24" tengo el "Task Manager" pudiendo así monitorear lo que ocurre en mi PC. Finalmente en la 4. pantalla tengo las ventanas de logitech para monitorear y programar funciones que deseo para mi teclado G19 de Logitech y la ventana para la configuración de mi sistema audio 5.1, también de Logitech. Hoy tengo el sistema audio configurado de tal manera que los 5 parlantes y el Woofer me dan una experiencia audio que hace que no quisiera volver a sistemas mas sencillos estando sentado en mi escritorio al frente de las pantallas.

La razón para publicar este hilo es que me estoy volviendo impaciente en esta materia en la que creo que aún no es el momento, pero puede que no sepa de algo que me capacitaría empezar on la transición. se qué generalmente el criterio para configurar un PC depende del uso que se le quiera dar. hasta el día de hoy se me ha grabado el apoyo técnico del programa de asistencia para hacer traducciones, SDL Trados. Le permití conectarse a mi PC y cuando vió lo rapidísimo que su programa era ejecutado en mi PC solo le quedó decir: Whow"!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 22, 2019)

Antes de conocer un disco duro de estado sólido siempre buscaba trucos y la mejor manera de optimizar el sistema.
Hablo de Windows, ya que es el sistema que uso. (En otros sistemas debe ser lo mismo o mejor)
Nunca vi mejoras aceptables ni cambiando cosas en el registro o quitando animaciones y las "cosas bonitas de Windows".
Pero al usar un disco duro de estado solido las cosas dieron un vuelco enorme.
Si antes el sistema Windows 10 se tardaba para estar listo alrededor de 1 minuto, con el disco duro de estado sólido, el sistema estaba listo en unos 10 segundos.
Y lo mismo pasó con todas las aplicaciones, búsquedas y cualquier otro proceso.
De hecho hasta la navegación es más rápida, y eso es debido a que el navegador puede cargar plugins y librerías de una manera más rápida.
En fin, me olvidé de los discos mecánicos convencionales y ahora con un procesador Intel Core i7 @4.8 GHz con cuatro núcleos y RAM de 16 GHz. la verdad es que me he olvidado de irme a preparar un café antes de encender la PC, y todo va que vuela.
Tampoco uso un monitor convencional, uso una Smart TV LG de 32" y no por ciego, sino porque todo se ve de maravilla y a 4K gracias al procesador gráfico de ambos sistemas.
A fin de cuentas, mi recomendación es usar un disco de estado sólido, eso pone a volar cualquier PC o Laptop con procesador Lentium o similares. 
Y por supuesto, aprovechar si el microprocesador es de 64 bits, eso obviamente también aumenta la velocidad de los procesos.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Sep 22, 2019)

Quiero quedarme en usar el RAID 10. Ademas no quiero y no puedo reducir el tamaño de memoria en disco duro de los 2.6 TB que actualmente. No es así que los discos de estado sólido son híbridos teniendo una parte como SSD y otra convencional? Que sería  un disco duro de estado sólido de mínimo 8 TB? Conectando 4 de tales discos como RAID 10 tienes razón que resultaría en ascelerar mi PC. Un tal "disco duro" me duraría para lo que me queda de vida!


----------



## Scooter (Sep 22, 2019)

Yo tengo dos SSD uno de 500GB y otro de 120GB y dos discos de 500GB mecánicos que nunca uso, son una especie de backup dentro de la caja.

La placa tiene más años que el sol, 8GB DDR2 y un doble núcleo de antes de los iⁿ
Procesador me falta de tanto en tanto pero es que me da pereza actualizar. Lo que tengo es lo que mi hermano tira a la basura. Estoy esperando a que tire algo mejor.

Yo pondría uno o dos SSD de 1TB si quieres raid y el resto en discos mecánicos como "backup"

Si no puedes vivir con menos de 3TB... Yo es que el de 0,5TB lo tengo medio vacío y solo guardo cosas cada x tiempo en los mecánicos.


----------



## lynspyre (Sep 23, 2019)

Hellmut, en los modelos de montajes de discos, actualmente se están usando los SSD solo para el sistema, y el RAID lo aplicas solo para los datos. Y para más velocidad, en vez de usar SSD se usan NVME (son SSD pero que se conectan directo por PCIeX.

Lo que no sé es que tipos de RAID soportan este formato de instalación y tampoco sé si todas las tarjetas los permiten.

Por cierto, no encuentro nada de información sobre las RAM en paralelo.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Sep 23, 2019)

Aquí la tabla que hace referencia del "triple canales" a la memoria. Así confieso haber sido erroneo en mi información, es triple y no doble.

Aquí el enlace al sitio que informa sobre multicanales a la memoria.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 24, 2019)

No he mirado precios de SSDs pero yo casi que empezaría por ahí y luego vería a donde llego en lo demás. Quizás sea ilógico.


----------



## capitanp (Sep 24, 2019)

Intel Core i9-9900K
Motherboard Intel Z390 AORUS MASTER
Memorias 64 GB DDR4 2600mhz GSKills (no se si las 3600 son compatibles)
Video X2 RTX 2080 super
HDD Datos  Seagate Barracuda Pro de 14 TB cantidad necesaria
"HDD" S.O. NVME  Samsung 970 Evo Plus 1TB
Fuente Nzxt 1200w Hale 90 V2 Modular Gold
Gabinete Nzxt H700i Matte-black Negro


La incognita que me surge es que pasa si migras el raid a otro sistema, otra controladora de RAID, pasara algo, mejor hacer backup y despues probar


----------



## capitanp (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Hellmut1956 (Oct 8, 2019)

Aquí un reporte de Intel que presenta un concepto y la implementación de este en Hardware. Entre esta tecnología y la de BrainChip sobre una forma miles de veces mas rápida y de mínimo consumo de energía para IA creo que el reemplazar mi PC en su configuración actual sería prematuro. Como había escrito antes. Siempre cambio la hardware de mi PC cuando un salto muy importante de potencia de ejecución se vuelve factible a precios moderables. Antes era un factor mínimo de 3.


----------



## capitanp (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Hellmut1956 (Oct 15, 2019)

Tengo una pregunta referente al escritorio de W10 usando 2 placas gráficas unidas por ejemplo por "SLI". La razón es que quisiera conectar 6 pantallas de 28" y de resolución UHD. Actualmente tengo una placa gtx1060 con 6 GB de memoria. A ella tengo 2 pantallas 28"UHD  3840x2160 y 2 de 24" 1920x1080. La pregunta su uso 2 placas gráficas a las cuales a cada una conecto 3 pantallas de 38" y 3840x2160, resulta un escritorio que combina las superficies de cada placa gráfica en un escritorio de altísima resolución?


----------



## lynspyre (Oct 15, 2019)

No es necesario hacer SLI si vas a usarlo para ampliar el escritorio. Además, a partir de la serie GTX10XX el SLI prácticamente no aumenta en nada el rendimiento.
El panel de control de nVidia te dá la opción de extender el escritorio a la cantidad de monitores que poseas, tambien puedes cambiar la forma y distribución del array.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Oct 16, 2019)

Tengo 4 pantallas conectadas a mi GTX1050 y esas en conjunto realizan el escritorio que tengo actualmente. Mi pregunta es si 2 placas gráficas en uns placa madre resultan en un solo escritorio? Las interfaces de la GTX1060 ya van a sus limites si mis 4 pantallas todas fueran de resolución UHD. El efecto que vería es el fps se reduciría a 30 fps, cuando hoy en mis 4 pantallas tengo 60 fps. Mi objetivo es tener un escritorio basado en 6 pantallas UHD, para lo cual requeriría 2 placas gráficas GTX1060, pero esta ni soporta SLI!


----------



## Agustinw (Oct 16, 2019)

El mayor cambio que puede hacerle a una PC es instalar un disco SSD, ni 10 discos HDD en RAID pueden igualar los tiempos de acceso y velocidades de lectura de un solo disco SSD. De nada sirve tener un CPU muy potente si casi todo el tiempo va a estar esperando al HDD, yo tengo un SSD Kingston de 120GB comprado en 2015, ya tiene unos 10TB de escritura realizados a la memoria FLASH segun los datos SMART y el promedio de escritura que soporta es 80TB; luego tengo un disco de 2TB y otro de 500GB para almacenar multimedia.

No vi que haya nombrado su modelo de CPU

Si desea tener 4 pantallas UHD corriendo a 60Fps necesita utilizar 4 puertos DisplayPort 1.2 o HDMI 2.0

"*El efecto que vería es el fps se reduciría a 30 fps, cuando hoy en mis 4 pantallas tengo 60 fps* "

No comprendo por que dice eso

"*Mi objetivo es tener un escritorio basado en 6 pantallas UHD, para lo cual requeriría 2 placas gráficas GTX1060, pero esta ni soporta SLI!* "

Para este caso *no puede* conectar las tarjetas en SLI, necesita que las tarjetas funcionen independientes la una de la otra ya que cuando se conectan en SLI solo puede utilizar las salidas de video de una sola tarjeta.


Usted va a tener 6 monitores UHD, en todos ellos va a necesitar mucha demanda de procesamiento grafico?
No necesita una GPU potente solamente para tareas de escritorio (con una GPU integrada de CPU tranquilamente puede mostrar un escritorio 4k 60hz), puede obtener una GPU potente en la cual conectar 4 monitores y utilizar esos para tareas de alto procesamiento gráfico (juegos por ejemplo y tambien utilizarla como la gpu que procese tareas de renderizado videos o CAD) y tener otra GPU más económica en la que conecte los 2 monitores restantes para completar su escritorio de trabajo.


----------



## Agustinw (Oct 16, 2019)

Las AMD RX570 no están caras, y le va a dar los HDMI y DP necesarios para 4k 60FPS, asi quedaría con su Nvidia GTX 1060 con 4k 60hz en 4 monitores y la RX 570 con dos monitores 4k 60hz.
Pero olvidese de jugar en 6 monitores con esta configuración, puede correr juegos en 4 monitores conectados a una sola GPU si extiende escritorio y la GPU es lo suficientemente potente pero en 6 monitores divididos en 2 tarjetas graficas imposible.


----------



## capitanp (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Agustinw (Oct 16, 2019)

capitanp dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 183188


Si muy lindo pero si el pone esas placas en SLI no puede conectar 6 monitores... Solo traen 3 DP y un HDMI

Me pregunto por donde toma aire el cooler de la GPU de arriba


----------



## capitanp (Oct 16, 2019)

Agustinw dijo:


> Si muy lindo pero si el pone esas placas en SLI no puede conectar 6 monitores... Solo traen 3 DP y un HDMI
> 
> Me pregunto por donde toma aire el cooler de la GPU de arriba




en ese modelo de gtx1080 podes conectar 3 pantallas a 4k en cada placa


----------



## Agustinw (Oct 16, 2019)

capitanp dijo:


> en ese modelo de gtx1080 podes conectar 3 pantallas a 4k en cada placa



Si estás haciendo SLI no podés conectar más pantallas que las soportadas por una de las dos placas, ya lo dije antes y sería un desproposito tener dos GTX 1080 sin SLI utilizandolas para multiescritorio.
En ese caso yo usaría una GTX 1080 para el trabajo pesado en los monitores principales y una placa economica para los monitores extras donde no voy a demandar procesamiento gráfico, una RX 560 por ejemplo o alguna más vieja usada como GTX 750


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Oct 16, 2019)

Gracias por las extensas e intensas respuestas.

"Para este caso *no puede* conectar las tarjetas en SLI, necesita que las tarjetas funcionen independientes la una de la otra ya que cuando se conectan en SLI solo puede utilizar las salidas de video de una sola tarjeta. "
Si esta información es correcta, cosa que asumo, entonces el ir usando 2 placas gráficas combinadas por SLI o tecnología similar no permite realizar mi objetivo por este camino.







Esta foto muestra mi configuración actual usando la placa gráfica GTX 1060 con 6GB. Me gustaría poder agregar una pantalla 4K a la derecha y poner 3 pantallas 4K al nivel superior. 

Aquí la información del procesador que uso en mi placa madre P6T SE de ASUS



El escritorio, tal cual lo tengo ahora y lo muestro en la foto es una solución buena. Pero siendo fiel a la fama de ingenieros alemanes: Porque hacerlo simple si se puede hacer complicado.

No soy un aficionado a juegos en PC que requieren placas gráficas de gran potencia. Los 2 juegos que actualmente juego son "MasterOfOrion" y "Civilization V" solo requieren un mínimo de potencia. Se de una placa capaz de podérsele conectar 6 pantallas 4K, pero quiero que la potencia esté disponible.

Queda la opción presentada aquí de poner una segunda placa gráfica y operar pantallas adicionales así. Allí está lo que me pone en duda. W10 integra en su escritorio las superficies de las placas de 2 placas independientes?


----------



## Agustinw (Oct 16, 2019)

Si lo unico que va a necesitar mostrar en esos dos monitores extra son cosas que no demanden procesamiento gráfico como por ejemplo navegador web, excel, programas photoshop, etc. Entonces puede dejar la GTX 1060 para sus monitores donde hará uso más pesado y para los dos restantes con cualquier placa que soporte HDMI 2.0 o DP 1.2 le va a servir, puede conseguir y probar con alguna usada muy económicas como gtx 750 por ejemplo.

Yo tengo un monitor 1080p que uso frente a mi conectado a mi GPU donde juego y le doy uso que demanda GPU y luego tengo otro de 15" al costado conectado a la GPU integrada donde tengo el escritorio, Spotify o el navegador de internet.


Windows 10 va a reconocer las pantallas del mismo modo sin importar donde estén conectadas, misma GPU, conversor USB, integrada u otra GPU. Va a poder extender el escritorio por todas estas pantallas


Adquirir una gpu de segunda mano, probar si le gusta el resultado y en todo caso revenderla no genera casi perdida alguna


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 16, 2019)

Agustinw dijo:


> Adquirir una gpu de segunda mano, probar si le gusta el resultado y en todo caso revenderla no genera casi perdida alguna


Dudo mucho que en los pagos de Hellmut sea común la compra/venta de componentes de PC usados...normalmente suelen ser basura con escasas probabilidades de recuperacion.
No voy a contar mi experiencia por que es muuuuy del tercer mundo, pero conozco ese mercado...y es una cuestion de pura suerte...


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Oct 16, 2019)

Realmente es así? Es posible insertar 2 placas gráficas en mi placa madre P6T SE y W10 hace un escritorio usando las pantallas de ambas placas gráficas? Tengo otras placas gráficas aquí y me sería posible insertar una adicional. Eso no pone mi placa madre en peligro?
Realmente es posible insertar 2 placas gráficas en mi placa madre P6T SE de ASUS y que W10 reconozca las pantallas conectadas a ambas placas gráficas. debajo pongo la imagen de como configuro las 4 pantallas conectadas a mi placa gráfica GTX 1060. Significa que si inserto una placa gráfica adicional las pantallas conectadas a esta segunda placa gráfica también aparecen en el gráfico de W10 tal cual es con las 4 pantallas que ven abajo?


----------



## Agustinw (Oct 16, 2019)

Si, así como figura en el grafico tienen que aparecer las pantallas conectadas en ambas placas. Si la fuente soporta la placa adicional no hay ningún problema.


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Nov 21, 2019)

Estaba dudando de participar de este tema ya que se está jugando en una liga que si bien conozco ampliamente no tengo conmigo la experiencia de campo razonable, tengo por costumbre de opinar en aquello donde mi *experiencia directa* es suficientemente alta en "horas de vuelo", pero puedo hacer una pequeña contribución basado en la experiencia.

En este caso donde el tema económico está a la vista que es irrelevante, se puede llegar a configuraciones que bien cuidadas van a marcar enormes diferencias en los resultados.
La configuración del equipo mas aproximada es la que posteó el amigo* capitanp* pero se puede mejorar un poco mas.
Se deben identificar los puntos mas importantes que serán solicitados por las tareas, voy a poner un caso real como para ilustrar.

Cliente que debe hacer grabaciones de audio de reuniones ejecutivas de aproximadamente 32 personas, son sesiones que después se deben volcar en libro de actas para rubricar ante ente gubernamental. Los hablantes tratan de no dialogar entre ellos, intervienen por turnos pero igual, es muy dificil que no exista "tumulto" de voces, la duración de las sesiones son de un promedio de 3 hs grabadas en MP3 a 128KB x 44.1Khz stereo.
Para complicar el panorama, el archivo de audio se debe guardar "crudo" y con su versión mejorada.
El equipo que usaban en la estación de trabajo estaba basado en micro Xeon con placa Adaptec Ultra Wide SCSI 360 y 16 Gb de RAM
Al analizar cuidadosamente las cargas de trabajo involucradas se observó que los discos practicamente no trabajaban y los programas utilizados para el tratamiento de audio si bien eran versión multihilo, no llegaban nunca a usar mas de 2 hilos, esos dos hilos llegaban al 95% de uso.

La solución encontrada fué buscar que procesador tenía el clock mas alto o que pudiera funcionar sin esfuerzo con mas clock del de fábrica.
El criterio de elección de la RAM se basó en la arquitectura, al estar basado en Intel de 7ª generación no se mejoraba nada usar por encima de los 2400Mhz, la elección estuvo fácil, se buscó el módulo RAM que entregara esa velocidad con la mas baja latencia a voltaje de stock (1.2v), las memorias seleccionadas resultaron MUYYY superiores inclusive a las G.Skill con una diferencia enorme de precio..
Los Xeon que estaban usando eran de 2.6Ghz, se armó el equipo con un *Core I7-770K* sobre mother *Asus Prime Z270-A*, el micro quedó funcionando sin ninguna clase de esfuerzo a 5Ghz (el BIOS trae un apartado que dice: poner a 5Ghz), como disco de trabajo se optó por una Samsung *EVO 960 NVME* (_PCI-e 3.0 x 4Lanes_) las memorias *Kingston Fury HyperX 2x8 (KHX2400C15/8G)*

El cambio fue muy notorio, Boot en 6 segundos, el trabajo se redujo en un estimado del 40% según lo que me transmitió el cliente.
Durante las pruebas me interesó saber la importancia del multinucleo con programas que los usaran a full, tiré una compresión sobre un total de 4GB con Winrar en la compresión mas alta, desactivé 6 nucleos y dejé solo dos, la diferencia fué despreciable, no llegó a 2 segundos.
De hecho tengo un servidor que uso para testing basado en 2 Xeon E5420 con 12 GB RAM trichannel y hermosos 16 nucleos que tengo medio abandonado pero que sirve para cuando hay bases altamente re-entrantes o para probar los programas multihilos que me ha enseñado bastante.

Conclusión:
El equipo de reemplazo resultó mucho mas barato que el anterior y mucho mas rápido.

Por lo que leí, me parece que no estamos ante un caso que necesite paralelismo explícito y sería acertado elegir el de mas alto clock sin meterse a overclockear con nitrógeno.
RAID... con los *EVO 970* no me imagino que ganancia puede haber a no ser que se quiera mirroring por seguridad, eso de gastar un 40% mas para obtener un 3% mas, no sé a Uds. pero a mí me hace mucho ruido.
Si aun se quiere un arreglo RAID, que sea 1-0.

En la parte de video no puedo opinar, se me ocurre que si hubiera un compromiso de calidad hubiera aparecido la palabra *Quadro*, trabajar con mas de 3 monitores nunca fué lo mío así que mi ignorancia con esto es tan amplia....

Queda para analizar el tema de ancho de banda de las memorias,  4 canales son mejor que tres pero lo poco que he visto significa micros mas lentos, el olfato indica...... clock, clock, clock!!!!!!

Espero haber aportado algo más que muchas letras....
.-


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 9, 2020)

Estoy pensando si acelero mi PC usando discos del tipo SSD. Mi pregunta. Es posible armarse un RAID usando discos SSD? Actualmente tengo un RAID 10 usando 4 discos duro de 1 TB cada uno. Se que en discos SSD es necesario que el driver use el disco SSD de forma que el número de acciones de escribir - borrar - escribir sea lo menor posible pues las memorias Flash solo permiten un número limitado de estos ciclos!


----------



## Scooter (Abr 9, 2020)

Que yo sepa si
Que yo sepa esa función la hace la controladora interna del SSD, reparte las escrituras para no machacar un área.


...y si no es así será de otra forma.


Yo tengo dos SSD uno de 500 y otro de 120GB conectados "normal" y no ha configurado nada en el PC,  está "tal cual" solo he tenido que desactivar el SMART porque como la placa y la BIOS son muy viejas dan error porque no giran los discos...


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 9, 2020)

El problema es si SSD se pueden usar ein modo RAID. Actualmente tengo RAID 10 que lee y escribe en paralelo doblando su velocidad leyendo y escribiendo. Para eso uso 2 de los discos duros. Los 2 discos adicionales son para reconocer y corregir errores en los datos. Así logro que no pierda datos si un disco falla. Como te puedes imaginar en los 2 discos en paralelo los algoritmos en los discos pueden trabajar de forma normal. Los 2 discos usados para capacitar el Raid de reconocer  errores y corregirlos. Como eso tiene lugar en paralelo a los otros 2 discos, la funcionalidad de administrar los discos redundantes es diferente a la de transmisión en paralelo. Quien maneja eso?


----------



## papirrin (Abr 9, 2020)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Los 2 discos adicionales son para reconocer y corregir errores en los datos.


tenia entendido que solo eran un espejo de los otros dos, estas seguro que corrigen  y reconocen los errores?
nunca lo he echo de usar SSD en un RAID, pero no me parece buena idea, porque en lo general son de muy poca capacidad y aun desconfio de su duracion, aunque quizas si probaría.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 9, 2020)

Raid 10 no corrige nada, solo duplica y gasta disco a lo tonto.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 9, 2020)

Yo llevo 10 años usando SSD y aún no se me ha roto ninguno de "sobredosis", claro que quizás el uso que yo le doy el liviano, no intensivo.
En este tiempo se me han roto o deteriorado algún que otro disco mecánico.


----------



## papirrin (Abr 9, 2020)

Scooter dijo:


> Yo llevo 10 años usando SSD y aún no se me ha roto ninguno de "sobredosis", claro que quizás el uso que yo le doy el liviano, no intensivo.
> En este tiempo se me han roto o deteriorado algún que otro disco mecánico.


yo tambien tengo uno de 120GB, desde hace unos 8años y funciona perfecto, tiene cargado el SO y si le doy un uso "rudo" esta prendido el equipo casi unas 8hrs diarias por 5 dias a la semana y lo mismo en ese mismo periodo ya he perdido algun HDD., si son mas o menos fiables los SSD... lo que no se si a la hora de que falle alguna seccion se pierda todo, caso que en algunos HDD en ocasiones se puede recuperar algunos datos.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 9, 2020)

Aquí una describción de Raid 10:

*RAID 10 (RAID 1+0)[edit]*



A typical RAID 10 configuration
*RAID 10*, also called *RAID 1+0* and sometimes *RAID 1&0*, is similar to RAID 01 with an exception that two used standard RAID levels are layered in the opposite order; thus, RAID 10 is a stripe of mirrors.[3]

RAID 10, as recognized by the storage industry association and as generally implemented by RAID controllers, is a RAID 0 array of mirrors, which may be two- or three-way mirrors,[6] and requires a minimum of four drives. However, a nonstandard definition of "RAID 10" was created for the Linux MD driver; Linux "RAID 10" can be implemented with as few as four disks. Implementations supporting two disks such as Linux RAID 10 offer a choice of layouts.[7] Arrays of more than four disks are also possible.

According to manufacturer specifications and official independent benchmarks, in most cases RAID 10[8] provides better throughput and latency than all other RAID levels[9] except RAID 0 (which wins in throughput).[10] Thus, it is the preferable RAID level for I/O-intensive applications such as database, email, and web servers, as well as for any other use requiring high disk performance.[11]


Por ejemplo, yo uso 4 discos de 1 TB cada uno y eso en un Raid 10 resulta proveer 2.6 TB. Ya he tenido el caso que 1 disco de los 4 se corrumpe. Entoncer el programa de configuración de discos en Raids permite recuperar ese disco corrupto y dependiendo del tipo de causa porqué se corrumpe o arrglqa ese disco, o sigue funcionando con 3 discos mientras que compre y me entregan un disco nuevo. Cuando llega y reemplazo el disco corrupto, entonces esa misma software intgra ese disco que reemplaza en corrupto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 9, 2020)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Por ejemplo, yo uso 4 discos de 1 TB cada uno y eso en un Raid 10 resulta proveer 2.6 TB. Ya he tenido el caso que 1 disco de los 4 se corrumpe. Entoncer el programa de configuración de discos en Raids permite recuperar ese disco corrupto y dependiendo del tipo de causa porqué se corrumpe o arrglqa ese disco, o sigue funcionando con 3 discos mientras que compre y me entregan un disco nuevo. Cuando llega y reemplazo el disco corrupto, entonces esa misma software intgra ese disco que reemplaza en corrupto.


Los 2.6 TB son muy dependientes de lo que grabes y leas del disco y por lo general es una cifra momentánea dependiente de la configuración del stripping que haga el driver. En general el RAID-10 *siempre* te hace perder el 50% de la capacidad de almacenamiento y solo puede recuperarse por que tiene el espejado....que es algo costoso en términos de capacidad de almacenamiento. Sí entrega más velocidad de lectura...un poco más que un RAID-5, pero el RAID-5 solo pierde un disco (mas o menos) del conjunto que tengas configurado, pero puede seguir funcionando sin problema con un disco fallado por que la redundancia está desparramada entre todos los discos y la verificación de paridad te permite recuperar lo que falte del disco perdido...y seguir grabando en forma segura aún con un disco malo. La velocidad de lectura es comparable a un RAID 10 pero no la de escritura por que tiene que calcular la paridades, aunque ahora se hace por hardware excepto en ZFS que lo hace por soft.
A pesar que están tan conversadas y comentadas en todas partes, la mayoría de los servidores empresariales usan RAID-5 (conozco uno que hizo un RAID-10 y se gastó inúltimente el dinero de tres discos SAS de 15000 rpm y 1.2 TB  ) por que permite trabajar sin problemas aún con un disco fallado, puede reconstruir los discos fallados sin tener mirroring y provee un buen caudal de datos.

PD: Todos el soporte de los RAID x0 que he visto está en computadoras personales pero no en servidores empresariales...


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Abr 13, 2020)

Gracias Dr. Zoidberg por la extensa presentación de datos al tema. Siempre he visto que tus consejos e informaciones reflejan tu conocimiento de la materia. En cosa del RAID 10 me cuesta aceptar tu información. El tener 4 discos duros hace que la probabilidad del conjunto de fallar aumente por ser 4 y no un disco duro. Lo que se3 por experiencia es que a mi una vez se me Por  uno de los 4 discos duros y todo seguía funcionando. Por ignorante y burro no supe como usar la herramienta de Intel para reparar el disco corrupto y volver a tener los 4 discos disponibles y así ocurrió lo que era de esperar, otro disco se corrumpió y así perdí su contenido. Ya unos años después uno de los 4 discos se corrumpió y usé la herramienta para regenerar los datos del disco dañado y volver a tener el RAID 10. Así, desde que armé el RAID 10 con los 4 discos de 1TB, una vez lo tuve que arreglar y desde entonces no he vuelto a tener problemas de ese tipo. De los 2.6 TB de capacidad de ese Raid 10 me quedan como unos 800 GB. Probablemente pasaré al otro mundo antes que los llene, pero las 2 cuestiones mencionadas en este hilo, el usar 6 pantallas saco de sus respuestas que intentaré poner una placa gráfica adicional en mi PC. En la cuestión de los discos duros SSD, el costo de 4 tales discos hará que el tema quede en teoría.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (May 17, 2020)

Hoy se me vino otra idea de como lograr mas pantallas en mi pc. Tengo varios PCs, uno con la misma placa que mi PC principal. Si comunico mi pc principal con el otro por ejemplo por Teamviewer. A este segundo PC le conectaría 2 pantallas de 24" que tengo y le agrego a mi escritorio físico esas 2 pantallas. Así podría usar esas 2 pantallas adicionales para mostrar cosas como documentos en pdf y/o sitios del Internet y/o poner allí el Youtube con las música colombiana que tanto amo.


----------



## Scooter (May 17, 2020)

No soy fan de TeamViewer.
Habían un par de aplicaciones que hacían eso en local, ahora no me acuerdo del nombre.
Resumidamente lo que hace es un escritorio remoto de la pantalla ausente.
Si hago memoria te lo digo.
En su día me hice un VGA dummie para engañar al portátil y que pensase que tenía un monitor conectado y entonces presentar la segunda pantalla en un vnc cualquiera en una tableta Android.
Luego encontré estas aplicaciones y quité el conector VGA dummie.

Hay una app para Android que hace eso.
Busca spacedesk


----------



## capitanp (May 17, 2020)

Mouse Logitech mx master 3, trae un software que te permite saltar entre pantallas de PC distintos como si fuere un solo PC

7:22 configuracion del dispositivo

9:15 aplicación para salto de pantalla


----------



## lynspyre (May 17, 2020)

Buenas don Hellmut,
Hay un app MultiOS que sirve para usar un mouse con multiples computadoras, lo único es que es pago, se llama Symless de la empresa Synergy.


----------



## Scooter (May 18, 2020)

¿Y permite arrastrar documentos entre pantallas?



Ya he encontrado uno de los extensores de escritorio.
Zonescreen, este permitía agregar un escritorio sin que físicamente existiera y vía vnc proyectarlo en una tableta u otro dispositivo.
No me deja pegar la url en el teléfono.
Era gratuito y creo que no va en w10

Había otro comercial más potente que ahora no encuentro, era un nombre parecido a magnavox, tipo magnascreen o algo así. Ese permitía poner todos los que quisieras.

Otra opción es sacar de la tarjeta gráfica todas las pantallas que se pueda y además conectarse a un Chromecast.
Con mi portátil he hecho varias pruebas, usar un Chromecast que va sin problemas.
Ponerle dos monitores externos más el propio, uno por usbc con un adaptador y otro en el micro HDMI. Lo próximo que tengo que probar es usar el Chromecast con estos tres monitores a la vez. Por hacer el indio más que nada .


----------



## Agustinw (May 22, 2020)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Aquí una describción de Raid 10:
> 
> *RAID 10 (RAID 1+0)[edit]*
> 
> ...



Los SSD admiten RAID dependiendo el modelo, pero si buscas RAID en SSD para ganar rendimiento te digo que lo que vas a notar es practicamente nada, solo te va a servir por seguridad de los datos. Si buscas rendimiento de almacenamiento necesitas salir de la interfaz SATA y pasar a PCI Express, NVME


----------



## Hellmut1956 (May 23, 2020)

@Agustinw: Gracias por dar las informaciones. Investigué y veo que tendré que pensar la cosa mu detenidamente! La razón que instale ls 4 discos duros de 1 TB es que tengo el sistema operacional y todos los demás datos y programas en una partición. Así en el futuro podía seguir instalando aplicaciones sin temor a que la partición con el os estuviera llena. Eso quizá ya no es el método apropiado y seguramente tendré que entender esto mejor. Hasta ahora estaba satisfecho. Mi PC hasta el día de hoy es rápido y la cantidad de memoria en los discos duros es equivalente a infinita para mi. Yo he actualizado mis PCs siempre que estuviera disponible algo nuevo que tuviera mínimo 4 veces la potencia. Ahora estoy esperando a que aparezcan procesadores que contengan y apoyen las nuevas tecnologías para la IA. El producto AKIDA de Brainchip, por ejemplo implementa red neuronal morfológica que es por ordenes de magnitud mas potente y menos demandante de energía que otras soluciones en hardware para ejecutar la IA. Ahora he leído que las ciencias de IA aún tienen que desarrollar implementaciones de IA que se beneficien de estas redes neuronales morfológicas La funcionalidad del chip AKIDA es una implementación experimental de la red neurológica morfológica y que la empre Brainchip ofrece como IP para er integrado en ICs. La cuestión práctica es si aquellos avances requeridos para beneficiar la IA por redes neuronal morfológica y sea utiliza antes de que yo pase al otro mundo. Actualmente mi PC no me ha presentado aún limitaciones en su uso. El concepto presentado aquí y que permite integrar las pantallas de un segundo PC en el escritorio de W10 es algo que estudiaré.Mil gracias a todos.


----------



## capitanp (May 23, 2020)

*Hellmut1956 * Ahora estan usando el poder de las tarjetas graficas por ejemplo un RTX 2080 para potenciar la IA

ejemplo de IA con audio


----------



## Hellmut1956 (May 23, 2020)

@capitanp: Es bueno que menciones el uso de las capacidades de procesamiento de matrices por las tarjetas gráficas. El gran beneficio de las redes neuronales morfológicas es que usan un método analógico para evaluar los "pesos" de entrada a un nudo. El uso de las tecnologías en placas gráficas es digital y requiere gran capacidad de cómputo lo que significa que requiere de mucha energía eléctrica. El principio usado por Brainchip trabaja con impulsos eléctricos que evalúan de forma analógica el peso. Son varias orden de magnitudes que tal re4des requieren de eneergía, por lo que la tecnología permite implementar IA en las periferias como por ejemplo celulares, mientras que las tecnologías digitales requieren de servidores de gran capacidad de procesamiento. El problema de la tecnología de Brainchip es que la ciencia aún no ha realmente estudiado e implementado sistemas de IA usando tales redes neurológicas morfológicas, simplemente por aún no existir la hardware. Desafortunadamente no encuentro el enlace al artículo que presentaba los retos que menciono aquí. Les doy este enlace por dar acceso a informaciones muy interesantes y de forma mucho mas competente de lo que yo seería capaz de hacerlo:









						AI at the Edge - BrainChip
					

AI at the Edge October 18, 2017



					brainchipinc.com


----------



## Gerson strauss (Ene 15, 2021)

Hola. Yo quiero cambiar el w10 de 32 bits a 64 bits, pero no lo puedo lograr. La PC es INTEL I3 Gigabyte H81M-H. Quiero usar un programa de 
animación 3D pero no tiene version de 32 bits.

Actualice la BIOS, sigo todos los pasos pero simplemente no se puede. Alguien me podría ayudar?. Gracias.

Esto es lo que me sale "Windows no puede seguir con la instalación error: 0X8007025D"


----------



## capitanp (Ene 15, 2021)




----------



## Gerson strauss (Ene 18, 2021)

Ya pude actualizar la PC a W10 de 64bits. El problema es que la instalación la hacia por medio del
programa Rufus, pero en mi caso no funciono. Use la herramienta creación de medios de Microsoft y
entonces si funciono.

Ahora comprare otra tarjeta de memoria RAM.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ene 18, 2021)

Que procesador y que placa madre tienes?


----------



## Gerson strauss (Ene 18, 2021)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Que procesador y que placa madre tienes?


Te refieres a mi? La PC es INTEL I3 Gigabyte H81M-H


----------



## Spartan117447 (May 14, 2021)

Mi tarjeta se quemo y no encuentro la tarjeta madre del mismo modelo en stock, la única que encuentro es una Tarjeta Madre Biostar A68mhe del mismo socket, pero cuando checo los procesadores compatibles no veo la versión de mi procesador, solo el a8 7600, si la compro creen que sea capaz de correr mi procesador o haciendole una configuracion a la BIOS para que lo corra?


----------



## DJ T3 (May 16, 2021)

Busca lo siguiente en las especificaciones.
1) zocalo EXACTO en ambos.
2) que el TDP del mother sea igual o mayor.
3) tipos de memorias soportadas.
4) compara caracteristicas con los que estan en la lista de soportados

A veces los procesadores son soportados y no se mencionan, ya sea porque no fueron probados por el fabricante, o porque llevan actualizacion del bios


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 17, 2021)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Gracias por las extensas e intensas respuestas.
> 
> "Para este caso *no puede* conectar las tarjetas en SLI, necesita que las tarjetas funcionen independientes la una de la otra ya que cuando se conectan en SLI solo puede utilizar las salidas de video de una sola tarjeta. "
> Si esta información es correcta, cosa que asumo, entonces el ir usando 2 placas gráficas combinadas por SLI o tecnología similar no permite realizar mi objetivo por este camino.
> ...


Según me han dicho algunos, una potente placa de video estira notablemente la vida útil de la PC (atento, a veces ha pasado que se compra una y no es compatible con la placa madre), aunque hay que evaluar si vale la pena, dado que se han puesto tan por los aires por estos lados, que a menudo los vendedores de PCs armadas no las incluyen.
Yo en mi caso miraba de actualizar mi PC para correr la última versión de LUMION, pero la verdad, es para caerse de espaldas, mucho peor que una PC para juegos XD


----------



## J.J.Dandy (Jul 28, 2021)

Hola, buenas noches desde Murcia!!
Tengo un pc con algunos años, pero aun lo uso para mi trabajo y tareas como navegar, escuchar musica...
Tengo como placa  una asus p5qpro y un ssd. Viendo un canal en youtube han hablado ( de pasada) de una tarjeta PCI express a sata III.
De este tema sé muy poco o nada y posiblemente este preguntando algo absurdo. Perdonad si es así.
¿Serviría esa tarjeta para que mejorase de forma relativamente práctica la velocidad de transferencia de datos, de tal forma que la velocidad de lectura/escritura del ssd aumentase? ( bueno, lo primero sería saber si se puede usar en mi placa, según he entendido en las especificaciones de la placa sí)
A veces, al escuchar música con mi dac externo por usb y con archivos de 384 hz, en el momento de estar abriendo varios PDF, la reproducción se para muy poco, cosa de alguna décima de segundo, estando la lectura/escritura del ssd al 100%.¿ ocurre por por falta de velocidad en la transferencia de datos?
Gracias por anticipado y un saludo!!!!


----------



## analogico (Jul 28, 2021)

J.J.Dandy dijo:


> Hola, buenas noches desde Murcia!!
> Tengo un pc con algunos años, pero aun lo uso para mi trabajo y tareas como navegar, escuchar musica...
> Tengo como placa  una asus p5qpro y un ssd. Viendo un canal en youtube han hablado ( de pasada) de una tarjeta PCI express a sata III.
> De este tema sé muy poco o nada y posiblemente este preguntando algo absurdo. Perdonad si es así.
> ...


si el ssd esta todo el tiempo al 100% tienes un problema

esa placa es 775 así que si le falta potencia  creo que va mas por el lado del procesador


tu placa es sata 2 asi que la tarjeta  sata 3 en teoría el disco si andaría un poco mas rápido,  , pero es posible que no sea compatible con tu placa


----------



## J.J.Dandy (Jul 29, 2021)

Hola, buenos días¡¡

Muchas gracias, analogico por responderme y por la aclaración¡¡

Os comento el resto de componentes del pc: intel quad core q9300, 5GB ram ddr2 800 mhz; ssd para sistema operativo y disco duro mecánico para guardar archivos pesados, Nvidia gtx460.
El ponerse al 100% en lectura/escritura en el ssd es en momentos puntuales, cuando abro varios pdf´s seguidos dejando menos de un segundo entre la apertura de uno y de otro; a los pocos segundos, ese % de lectura/escritura baja y se queda en un % bajo.
¿la finalidad de ese tipo de tarjetas es poder usar un puerto pci express en lugar de uno sata?
¿debería ver las especificaciones de la tarjeta para ver si es compatible con sata II?
¿creeis que tendría una mejora apreciable?
Un saludo y gracias de nuevo por anticipado.¡¡¡


----------



## analogico (Jul 29, 2021)

J.J.Dandy dijo:


> Hola, buenos días¡¡
> 
> Muchas gracias, analogico por responderme y por la aclaración¡¡
> 
> Os comento el resto de componentes del pc: intel quad core q9300, 5GB ram ddr2 800 mhz; ssd para sistema operativo y disco duro mecánico para guardar archivos pesados, Nvidia gtx460.





J.J.Dandy dijo:


> El ponerse al 100% en lectura/escritura en el ssd es en momentos puntuales, cuando abro varios pdf´s seguidos dejando menos de un segundo entre la apertura de uno y de otro; a los pocos segundos, ese % de lectura/escritura baja y se queda en un % bajo.
> ¿la finalidad de ese tipo de tarjetas es poder usar un puerto pci express en lugar de uno sata?


es añadir mas puertos sata para poner mas discos



J.J.Dandy dijo:


> ¿debería ver las especificaciones de la tarjeta para ver si es compatible con sata II?


no

los puertos  de la placa  Asus son sata 2  


los puertos de la tarjeta pci express son sata 3 


los puertos sata 3 son mas rápidos, así que si conectas el SSd e un puerto
Sata 3 ira mas rápido

para saber si es compatible la tarjeta pci extress con la placa asus
hay que probarla.










J.J.Dandy dijo:


> ¿creeis que tendría una mejora apreciable?


NO


----------



## J.J.Dandy (Jul 29, 2021)

Gracias, analógico.¡¡¡

Al decirme que no habría una mejora apreciable, ya me pienso ponérsela.

De las que he visto, suelen rondar los 25 €.

No sé lo que haré.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.

Un saludo,
¿Qué me aconsejáis o recomendáis?

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Alanli (Ago 3, 2021)

Llevo mucho tiempo utilizando mi ordenador y ahora va muy lento, he desmontado mi ordenador y sólo tiene un disco duro, voy a sustituirlo por un SSD, ¿acelerará esto el ordenador?
Mi modelo de ordenador es HP Pavilion 14-al072tx


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 3, 2021)

Hola, hay muchos factores que ralentizan un ordenador.
Puede que soluciones a medias o no tu problema.
Más bien hay que investigar a fondo el tema.
Por ejem. desde cuándo apareció el problema? Debido a una instalación de algún programa?
Has desfragmentado el disco alguna vez?
Capacidad de RAM?
Que sistema operativo tiene?(acompaña a la generación de la máquina?)
Tiene antivírus vigente?
Puede que haya virus...
Problemas de hardware.
Y un largo etc.


----------



## marmol (Ago 3, 2021)

Puedes empezar por arrancar desde un usb (con una distro de linux o el Hirens mismamente) para ver si sigue muy lento.

1_- Si va bien con el sistema del usb, comprueba el disco duro. Puedes ver el SMART con el "CristalDiskInfo", si no tiene sectores malos ni pendientes por realocar, entonces desde la linea de comandos realiza una reparación del sistema de archivos con el siguiente comando:

chkdsk C: /f    ---------->C: es la letra de unidad de la partición donde está el sistema operativo. En tu caso puede ser otra, debes de comprobarlo.

Luego deberías hacer una limpieza de los archivos temporales y también del registro. Te recomiendo usar el "CCleaner" para ello. Si había mucha basurita entonces no sería malo volver a ejecutar el "chkdsk".

2_- Y si tuviera sectores malos y/o más problemas, entonces salva cuanto antes la info que necesites y sustituye el disco. Por supuesto que con un SSD vas a ir más rápido.

Saludos y espero sirva el consejo.


----------



## sergiot (Ago 3, 2021)

Suponiendo que la pc no tenga problemas reales por lo cual esta lenta, un disco ssd contra un disco standar, siempre es mas rapido el ssd, pero ojo que hay en el mercado discos ssd de pesima calidad, y tenes que deshabilitar el desfragmentador de windows porque lo destruye en pocos días.
La realidad es que misma pc en optimas condiciones de sistema operativo, con ssd contra estandar, gana el ssd, yo hice esta actualización a una notebook vieja con un doble nucleo, y ahora es usable, no es un avión pero me permite encenderla y no esperar media hora hasta que termina de arrancar, y se mueve fluido entre programas.


----------



## Alanli (Ago 3, 2021)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, hay muchos factores que ralentizan un ordenador.
> Puede que soluciones a medias o no tu problema.
> Más bien hay que investigar a fondo el tema.
> Por ejem. desde cuándo apareció el problema? Debido a una instalación de algún programa?
> ...


Estoy usando windows 10 y no he experimentado ningún ataque de virus. Este problema de lag apareció hace aproximadamente un año, he descargado algunos software para escribir programas en mi computadora en ese momento, como Arduino IDE y Android Studio, creo que estos software causaron mi computadora a lag, así que reinstalé el sistema, pero todavía no puede resolver el problema de lag, tarda 5-10 minutos para reaccionar a hacer clic en el ratón.


sergiot dijo:


> Suponiendo que la pc no tenga problemas reales por lo cual esta lenta, un disco ssd contra un disco standar, siempre es mas rapido el ssd, pero ojo que hay en el mercado discos ssd de pesima calidad, y tenes que deshabilitar el desfragmentador de windows porque lo destruye en pocos días.
> La realidad es que misma pc en optimas condiciones de sistema operativo, con ssd contra estandar, gana el ssd, yo hice esta actualización a una notebook vieja con un doble nucleo, y ahora es usable, no es un avión pero me permite encenderla y no esperar media hora hasta que termina de arrancar, y se mueve fluido entre programas.


¿Tienes alguna recomendación para los SSD?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 4, 2021)

El fenómeno de los lags, parece ser algún problema puntual de w10.
Yo tengo un portátil que desde NUEVA, vengo con ese tema, y en otras máquinas también.
Incluso luego de una actualización parece que la cosa empeora.
Mientras más conozco a W10, más quiero a Windows98!!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 5, 2021)

La ralentización, sólo afecta al mouse?
El teclado va fluido?
El navegador?
Has verificado en administrador de tareas, los porcentajes de actividad de CPU, DISCO y RAM?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 5, 2021)

A mi me tarda horrores en arrancar pero luego va bien.
Borrando los archivos temporales arranca en 4"


----------



## Alanli (Ago 10, 2021)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> El fenómeno de los lags, parece ser algún problema puntual de w10.
> Yo tengo un portátil que desde NUEVA, vengo con ese tema, y en otras máquinas también.
> Incluso luego de una actualización parece que la cosa empeora.
> Mientras más conozco a W10, más quiero a Windows98!!!


Parece que todo el ordenador tiene mucho lag, cuando uso el teclado para escribir o hago clic en el ratón el ordenador hace un fuerte sonido de ventilador y el ratón se convierte en un círculo y sigue girando.


----------



## el_patriarca (Ago 10, 2021)

Mi sugerencia es que guardes tus archivos más importantes en un medio externo y reinstales el S.O. y todos tus programas. Al instalar el S.O. elimina todas las particiones y te quedas con 2. En una asignale unos 100 a 150 GB (más que suficiente para todo lo que te puedas imaginar instalado) y dedicale todo el resto del disco a almacenamiento.


----------



## Alanli (Ago 10, 2021)

el_patriarca dijo:


> Mi sugerencia es que guardes tus archivos más importantes en un medio externo y reinstales el S.O. y todos tus programas. Al instalar el S.O. elimina todas las particiones y te quedas con 2. En una asignale unos 100 a 150 GB (más que suficiente para todo lo que te puedas imaginar instalado) y dedicale todo el resto del disco a almacenamiento.


He probado a reinstalar el sistema, pero no ha tenido ningún efecto significativo.


----------



## paliz (Ago 10, 2021)

¿Que versión de w10 estás usando?

W10 desde que salió ha sido un dolor de cabeza, porque no se sabe si los fallos existentes son peores que los nuevos introducidos por tratar de corregir los anteriores en cada nueva versión.

Yo que tu, intentaría probar con otro windows, o mejor, con alguna distro de algún linux para uso domestico.


----------



## unmonje (Ago 11, 2021)

Alanli dijo:


> Parece que todo el ordenador tiene mucho lag, cuando uso el teclado para escribir o hago clic en el ratón el ordenador hace un fuerte sonido de ventilador y el ratón se convierte en un círculo y sigue girando.


¿ Ruido del ventilador ?   La notebook hay que limpiarla una vez cada 2 años promedio.
Desde que tienes ese 2 núcleos HP ¿ cuantas veces la has abierto para limpiarla? ¿la has llevado a un técnico para que limpie el sistema de ventilación de la notebook?  Si el micro no respira y no le renuevas la grasa siliconada, se te va cayendo porque recalienta, sobre todo cuando lo cargas. Esa HP tiene un micro de 65 watts si calienta, empieza a bajar cambios en la caja,  hasta poner primera.
 Igual, para tener un w10 a velocidad decente hoy dia, no tenes que bajar de 4 núcleos.
En mi caso, uso 6 núcleos /12 hilos. Ryzen 5- 8 gigas RAM- DDR4
Despues le pones los SSD que gustes, yo le pude una M.2 de 500Gigas


----------



## Alanli (Ago 16, 2021)

unmonje dijo:


> ¿ Ruido del ventilador ?   La notebook hay que limpiarla una vez cada 2 años promedio.
> Desde que tienes ese 2 núcleos HP ¿ cuantas veces la has abierto para limpiarla? ¿la has llevado a un técnico para que limpie el sistema de ventilación de la notebook?  Si el micro no respira y no le renuevas la grasa siliconada, se te va cayendo porque recalienta, sobre todo cuando lo cargas. Esa HP tiene un micro de 65 watts si calienta, empieza a bajar cambios en la caja,  hasta poner primera.
> Igual, para tener un w10 a velocidad decente hoy dia, no tenes que bajar de 4 núcleos.
> En mi caso, uso 6 núcleos /12 hilos. Ryzen 5- 8 gigas RAM- DDR4
> Despues le pones los SSD que gustes, yo le pude una M.2 de 500Gigas


De hecho, no lo limpio mucho, aunque tengo un portátil, no lo uso a menudo. Cuando desempacaba mi laptop, mi amigo decía que mi laptop estaba limpia.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 16, 2021)

Por fuera no, por dentro.


----------



## analogico (Ago 16, 2021)

Alanli dijo:


> De hecho, no lo limpio mucho, aunque tengo un portátil, no lo uso a menudo. Cuando desempacaba mi laptop, mi amigo decía que mi laptop estaba limpia.



se ensucian por dentro


----------



## Alanli (Ago 16, 2021)

Wow esto es impresionante, nunca he desmontado mi ventilador para limpiarlo, así que te puedes imaginar que debe estar bastante sucio ahora.


----------



## Alexgarh (Jun 6, 2022)

Buenas noches a todos*. Q*uisiera apoyo y orientación*.

U*n conocido me pidi*ó* apoyo para actualizar su PC vieja, es una Lenovo H420 Intel I5 con SO Windows 7 HP*.
A*l iniciarla me d*í* cuenta que se congelaba, trat*é* de actualizar *controladores* pero nunca me dejó conectarme a la página del fabricante*.
P*ens*é* que era por el sistema operativo, chequ*é* sus especificaciones y vi que soportaba Windows 10
*L*a actualic*é*, ampli*é* la *RAM,* ya que de fábrica tenía 6 GB y sólo me permite actualizar a 8 GB*,* no más, pero al tratar de actualizar los *controladores *y *BIOS,* al ingresar a *I*nternet se bloquea, no me deja descargar Chrome*.
D*escargu*é* algunos *controladores *en *USB* pero igual se bloquea*, *me empezó a mandar error cr*í*tico y a solicitar restablecer sistema operativo*.
L*o hago y solo me permite pasar la pantalla de bienvenida y no más, entonces al no actualizar *controladores* y* BIOS* no puedo correr nada.

En fin*,* la *ú*nica opción que veo es cambiar la tarjeta madre modelo CIH61M-V1.0 y el procesador, pero me gustar*í*a saber su opinión*.
P*rimero: *¿*Qu*é* debo de considerar para cambiar la tarjeta madre y el procesador*?
S*egundo: *¿C*uál es su mejor recomendación para saber qué tarjeta madre y procesador colocar*? E*scucho sus opiniones*.
C*abe mencionar que no soy experto pero me gusta estudiar el tema y tratar de apoyar.

*G*racias por sus comentarios*.*


----------



## Kebra (Jun 8, 2022)

Lenovo es la última y única marca seria de PC "armadas" que existe. Por supuesto, hay que mantenerse lejos de chipset y micros Intel, aunque esto no está limitado a Lenovo, sino a la vida misma. Empezaste al revés, porque antes de comprar componentes tenés que verificar que el hardware que tenés funcione. Es como comprarle 4 cubiertas nuevas a un auto sin haberlo puesto en marcha, quizá ni tenga motor.
El BIOS no se debe actualizar nunca, reitero, EL BIOS NO SE DEBE ACTUALIZAR NUNCA, salvo que haya algún problema de seguridad, cosa que rara vez ocurre. Es un proceso delicado que debe hacerse bajo ciertas condiciones, como un laboratorio apto para reprogramarlo vía hardware en caso de desastre. Yo he actualizado decenas de BIOS, pero sé cómo hacerlo. Dicho eso, por lo que describís parece que tenés una colección de malware de valor histórico en esa PC. Los sistemas operativos de Microsoft no se actualizan, se debe aniquilar el sistema anterior y hacer una instalación nueva. La actualización de los controladores nada tiene que ver con el problema que describís, volviendo a la analogía con un automóvil, es como decir "cuando piso el freno no se detiene, entonces le cargué nafta Premium en vez de común". 

PRIMERO: bajo ningún concepto tenés que cambiar Mother o procesador, además ya compraste memoria para ese mother, con lo que tu amigo puede darte con un palo por la cabeza.
SEGUNDO: leer "primero".

Podría haber una falla de memoria y podrías ejecutar un test, pero si ya la actualizaste, descartado.

No hace falta que menciones que no eres experto, se nota a leguas... No lo digo de forma peyorativa, sólo le doy nombre a las cosas.

Lo que debés hacer es descargar desde el sitio oficial de Microsoft el programa Media Creation Tool, que va a descargar la imagen ISO del instalador de Windows 10. No importa si tenés o no clave, una vez instalado el sistema y los drivers de Lenovo, que están todos, absolutamente todos en la página de Lenovo, se va a activar con la licencia heredada de Windows 7. Cuando arranques el instalador te va a ofrecer "actualizar" o "avanzada", tenés que elegir "Avanzada" y borrar todas las particiones de ese disco (si tiene archivos importantes para recuperar, pasalos a un pen drive o disco externo ANTES de instalar). Es muy recomendable descargar desde otra PC los drivers de la página de Lenovo y tenerlos descomprimidos en una unidad USB en caso de que Windows 10 no tenga los drivers de red, cosa que puede pasar en WiFi pero es muy raro que pase en Ethernet. Durante la instalación no es necesario estar conectado a internet, lo que el instalador de windows hace es copiar una imagen al disco y después de reiniciar la unidad USB es irrelevante, trabaja desde la imagen. Pide internet para actualizar durante la instalación, pero primero debés verificar que el sistema arranque. Una vez en el escritorio, si falta algún driver se va a instalar solo si detectó la conexión de red durante la instalación. Dejalo trabajar solo. Una vez que hayas confirmado que todo funciona, que es seguro que así sea, comprás el UNICO componente necesario para la actualización, una unidad SSD. Va a ser el día y la noche en rendimiento.

En Youtube tenés cientos de miles de guías de instalación de Windows 10 y no tiene sentido profundizar en eso acá.

Comprobá que el sistema funcione en el disco mecánico, y después reemplazalo por un SSD, y repetí la instalación. Le das 10 años más de vida a la PC.


unmonje dijo:


> ¿ Ruido del ventilador ?   La notebook hay que limpiarla una vez cada 2 años promedio.
> Desde que tienes ese 2 núcleos HP ¿ cuantas veces la has abierto para limpiarla? ¿la has llevado a un técnico para que limpie el sistema de ventilación de la notebook?  Si el micro no respira y no le renuevas la grasa siliconada, se te va cayendo porque recalienta, sobre todo cuando lo cargas. Esa HP tiene un micro de 65 watts si calienta, empieza a bajar cambios en la caja,  hasta poner primera.
> Igual, para tener un w10 a velocidad decente hoy dia, no tenes que bajar de 4 núcleos.
> En mi caso, uso 6 núcleos /12 hilos. Ryzen 5- 8 gigas RAM- DDR4
> Despues le pones los SSD que gustes, yo le pude una M.2 de 500Gigas








Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> El fenómeno de los lags, parece ser algún problema puntual de w10.
> Yo tengo un portátil que desde NUEVA, vengo con ese tema, y en otras máquinas también.
> Incluso luego de una actualización parece que la cosa empeora.
> Mientras más conozco a W10, más quiero a Windows98!!!


El mejor Windows de la historia fue el 7, todos coincidimos. Estéticamente también. Hay un gran movimiento pujando por la liberación del código, de hecho Microsoft ha liberado varios códigos ya, y si libera el de Windows 7 se va a convertir en el OSS mas utilizado del mundo. En cuanto a la ralentización de Windows 10 y Windows 11, como habrán visto en la imagen que subí, lo ejecuto sin problemas es una diminuta APU Sempron de dos núcleos, con disco SSD (un WD Green, bien barato y rendimiento discreto). El secreto es sacarle toda la basura tanto a Windows 10 como Windows 11, y para eso no hay mejor herramienta que la creada por Chris Titus, cuyo link les dejo acá para que limpien sus sistemas.


----------

